# Evolution Problems when running with FINK



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi,

Well I'm very new to all this so I done some reading up on installed it got windowmaker installed.  Then I installed Gnome I would of installed KDE but one of the files refused to come down.  Something about a grok error whatever that is?

First of all I would like to say how cool fink makes things for people like me with very limited unix experience  thanks for all the hard work  

When I try to download evolution I get this error message any ideas?

[mailgate:~] starbuck% fink install evolution
sudo /sw/bin/fink install evolution
Information about 1226 packages read in 1 seconds.
pkg evolution  version ###
pkg evolution  version 1.0.5-1

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)  gnome-vfs-dev: The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
(2)  gnome-vfs-ssl-dev: The GNOME virtual file-system libraries, with SSL support

Pick one: [1] 1
Failed: Internal error: node for bonobo already exists

Thanks

Starbuck


----------



## sao (Jun 4, 2002)

Starbuck,

 Please when you ask a fink question also post the following :

MacOS X version 
Fink version (i.e. output of "fink --version") 
XFree86 version 
Developer Tools version


 Have you configured fink to use unstable?
 Have you made a fink selupdate-cvs ?

 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

Sorry  

Ok I have now posted the versions as requested

Mac OSX 10.1.4

Apple Developer Tools December 2001
Fink           0.4.0
Xfree86X    4.2.0

Any ideas what a Grok error is ??

I have edited fink.conf with the unstable lookup.
I am now trying the CVS Update as you suggested 

Cheers


----------



## sao (Jun 4, 2002)

If you got an error like this:


```
>curl: (30) Server does not [b]grok[/b] PORT, try without it!
```


 Then, try running 'fink configure'.  

 When it gets to the question about using passive mode FTP, answer 'Y'.  


 Most of the time, that seems to work for this kind of problem.


 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

Failed: Internal error: node for bonobo already exists


The above is the error I get.

Now I did notice when updating fink CVS it downloaded bonobo.

This is starting to hurt my head but its going in at least I think.

Cheers


----------



## sao (Jun 4, 2002)

If it is too much for you, we continue another day...let me know.

 Please run:

 'fink list gnome' and post the result here.

  We are getting near.

 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

fink list gnome
Information about 1230 packages read in 2 seconds.
 i  bundle-gnome    1.4-3       GNOME convenience package
    fvwm2-no-gnome  2.4.7-1     X11 wind. man., large virtual desktop, v2, ...
 i  gnome-applets   1.4.0.5-2   Various applets for GNOME panel
    gnome-apt       0.3.15-3    Gnome frontend to debian apt-get
 i  gnome-audio     1.4.0-3     Audio files for Gnome.
(i) gnome-core      1.4.0.8-1   Common files for Gnome core apps.
    gnome-core-dev  1.4.0.8-1   Common files for Gnome core apps.
    gnome-core-shli 1.4.0.8-1   Common files for Gnome core apps.
(i) gnome-games     1.4.0.3-6   GNOME games collection.
    gnome-games-dev 1.4.0.3-6   GNOME games collection.
    gnome-games-shl 1.4.0.3-6   GNOME games collection.
 i  gnome-libs      1.4.1.6-1   Base libraries for GNOME
 i  gnome-libs-dev  1.4.1.6-1   Base libraries for GNOME
 i  gnome-libs-shli 1.4.1.6-1   Base libraries for GNOME
 i  gnome-mime-data 1.0.7-3     The GNOME MIME database
    gnome-pim       1.4.0-1     Calendar and address book for GNOME.
 i  gnome-print     0.35-3      Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME.
 i  gnome-print-dev 0.35-3      Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME.
 i  gnome-print-shl 0.35-3      Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME.
    gnome-python    1.4.1-7     Python bindings for GNOME
 i  gnome-user-docs 1.4.1.1-2   General GNOME User Documentation
 i  gnome-utils     1.4.1.2-2   GNOME utility programs
(i) gnome-vfs       1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs-dev   1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs-shlib 1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs-ssl   1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries, wi...
    gnome-vfs-ssl-d 1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries, wi...
    gnome-vfs-ssl-s 1.0.5-4     The GNOME virtual file-system libraries, wi...
    gnome-vfs2      1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs2-dev  1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs2-shli 1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs2-ssl  1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs2-ssl- 1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnome-vfs2-ssl- 1.9.12-2    The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
    gnomeicu        0.98.1-1    Popular ICQ program
    gnomemm         1.2.2-3     C++ interface for the GNOME libraries
    gnomemm-shlibs  1.2.2-3     C++ interface for the GNOME libraries
    libgnomecanvas2 1.115.0-1   The GNOME 2 canvas library
    libgnomecanvas2 1.115.0-1   The GNOME 2 canvas library
    libgnomecanvas2 1.115.0-1   The GNOME 2 canvas library
    libunicode-gnom 0.4-2       Library for manipulating Unicode characters.
    libunicode-gnom 0.4-2       Library for manipulating Unicode characters.
    multi-gnome-ter 1.3.8-1     terminal app which supports many terminals ...


----------



## sao (Jun 4, 2002)

Ok, do the following two things:

 'fink list bonobo'

 and post it here.

 Then run:

 'fink install gnome-vfs'


 Let me know


 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

I  have reinstalled gnome today but now when I try to install evolution I get this message.

Sorry I got impatient but this time I installed the gnome bundle.

This is the new message

fink install evolution
Information about 593 packages read in 0 seconds.
no package found for "evolution"
Failed: no package found for specification 'evolution'!

This is the message i get when i do 

[mailgate:~] starbuck% fink list bonobo
Information about 1232 packages read in 2 seconds.
(i) bonobo          1.0.20-1    Library for compound documents in GNOME
    bonobo-activati 0.9.7-1     Bonobo object activation framework for GNOME
    bonobo-activati 0.9.7-1     Bonobo object activation framework for GNOME
    bonobo-activati 0.9.7-1     Bonobo object activation framework for GNOME
(i) bonobo-conf     0.14-2      Bonobo configuration moniker.
    bonobo-conf-dev 0.14-2      Bonobo configuration moniker.
    bonobo-conf-shl 0.14-2      Bonobo configuration moniker.
    bonobo-dev      1.0.20-1    Library for compound documents in GNOME
    bonobo-shlibs   1.0.20-1    Library for compound documents in GNOME
    libbonobo2      1.115.0-1   GNOME component and compound document system
    libbonobo2-dev  1.115.0-1   GNOME component and compound document system
    libbonobo2-shli 1.115.0-1   GNOME component and compound document system


quick question sorry but I'm starting to get my head around this on the left when you do list like above you see either a i or (i) or its just blank if the i has brackets around does it mean this package is installed on your system.

Cheers 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## sao (Jun 4, 2002)

Why did you reinstalled gnome ?

 I told you to install gnome-vfs  (which is the Gnome virtual file-system libraries, just to update the version)

 Look the fink evolution package is in the unstable branch, is quite flaky and requires several things to install properly. The road is long.

 I am going to sleep now.

 Will came back tomorrow.

 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2002)

Another quick question sorry but I'm starting to get my head around this on the left when you do list like above you see either a i or (i) or its just blank if the i has brackets around does it mean this package is installed on your system.

I forgot to edit the fink.conf file to add the unstable/man in to the table.  I can now see evolution  but I'm back to where I was.

I wanted to set it up from scratch again as I have been playing around with other setting before.  

I did not want you to waste your time if I had done something silly.

Thanks


----------



## fintler (Jun 4, 2002)

grok (grohk) v.: 1. To understand, usually in a global sense. Connotes intimate and exhaustive knowledge. 2. Used of programs, may connote merely sufficient understanding. "Almost all C compilers grok the "void" type these days."


----------



## sao (Jun 5, 2002)

fintler,

*Grok*

 "stranger in a strange land" by R.A. Heinlein


 Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 5, 2002)

*i* means the package is installed.

*(i)* package is installed, but a new version is available.


 Ok, this is going to be long, run in the following order (and please don't innovate) :

 'fink selfupdate-cvs'

 then run:

 'fink update-all'

 then, check if you have the package db31 installed with 'sudo fink list'.
 If you don't then run:

 'fink install db31'

 When this is done, type 'rehash' and press enter.

 then run:

 'fink install evolution'

 If you have problems at any stage, please let me know.

 Good luck.


 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 6, 2002)

Ok done all of that everything is now updated

when I go to install evolution I get this message : (

Information about 1233 packages read in 1 seconds.
pkg evolution  version ###
pkg evolution  version 1.0.5-1
The following package will be installed or updated:
 evolution
The following 2 additional packages will be installed:
 bonobo-conf-dev mozilla
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
curl -f -L -O http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla/releases/mozilla1.0rc3/src/mozilla-source-1.0rc3.tar.bz2
curl: (22) The requested file was not found
### curl failed, exit code 22
Downloading the file "mozilla-source-1.0rc3.tar.bz2" failed.

(1)  Give up
(2)  Retry

How do you want to proceed? [2] 

Could this have anything to do with Mozilla going upto version 1.0??

Cheers


----------



## sao (Jun 6, 2002)

I don't know, I just updated yesterday to evolution 1.0.5-1 and curl had no problems downloading Mozilla-1.0rc3.tar.bz2.

 Problem is I tried to find the file elsewhere with a goggle search and couldn't find it. 

 Usually, if you find the same file somewhere else, you can cp the tar.gz file to /sw/src and fink will find it without trouble.

 It might have somethings to do as you said with the release of Mozilla 1.0, maybe they took the file away as they are updating to the new release.

 Wait for a couple of days, then try again. Or run by itself:

 'fink install mozilla'

 to see what happens.

 Meantime, I will investigate further.

 Let me know.

 Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 6, 2002)

StarBuck,

 You can download the file from here:

http://archive.progeny.com/mozilla/releases/mozilla1.0rc3/src/


 Cheers...


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 7, 2002)

Well after all that I have Evolution installed thanks for all your help time and sweat.

Now all I have to do is get it working with my internal MS Exchange Server.


Thanks Again


----------

